# Exhaust Question



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello all, just a quick question about my exhaust. I was looking at the exhaust the other day while it was on a lift for the strut rub issue and they were doing a alignment. Anyway, it looked like there was 3 mufflers under there. One in the middle and then 2 before the tips in the back. Could I take the middle one in the middle of the car off and get a better sound or performance. Maybe put a H pipe instead of the muffler. Any answers would be appreciated. :confused 

06 spice red, M6


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The one in the middle is a resonator. Yes you can take it out for better sound. An H or an X pipe depends on what kind of sound you want from your car.


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

hey gto addict...what part of TN are you in?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

gm4life said:


> The one in the middle is a resonator. Yes you can take it out for better sound. An H or an X pipe depends on what kind of sound you want from your car.


what he said. you may pick up a few hp too. but you will need to get rid of the stock crimps in the pipes (pass side)


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. GM4Life, I like the way it sounds now but it would be nice to be a little louder. Do you know which, H or X pipe, would work to increase the deep sound it makes now?

StaleyCornell - I live in Lebanon TN. What part are you from?

EEZ Goat - Could you please explain about the crimps you are talking about and where they are so I know what to get rid of in the pipes?


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

I am in Oakland, TN....about halfway between Memphis and Jackson.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO_Addict said:


> Thanks for the replies. GM4Life, I like the way it sounds now but it would be nice to be a little louder. Do you know which, H or X pipe, would work to increase the deep sound it makes now?
> 
> StaleyCornell - I live in Lebanon TN. What part are you from?
> 
> EEZ Goat - Could you please explain about the crimps you are talking about and where they are so I know what to get rid of in the pipes?


H- pipe is the way to go for a deep sound. The x-pipe supose to give ~1-2hp over an H but gives a raspy like sound, sorta like exotic sound.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

If u have an extra $750 laying around, the GLP Loudmouth system roars, and u got a few more horses out of the deal. My car always got attention, but these pipes have been turning heads in Florida.


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## rtviper (Jan 31, 2007)

*Resonator*

Had the resonator removed with my Magnaflow Catbacks. Sounded too ricey. I put the resonator back on. More muscle sound.When the new LT's go on the resontaor will probably come back off..


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

I have the Corsa sprot with the xpipe, it really sounds good and not to crazy when just driving around.


----------

